# Do you ever feel like all you do is cook, clean and laundry?



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like I hardly have any time to spend quality time with DS between preparing meals, cleaning up after, putting away toys so the baby doesn't choke on them, nursing the baby, changing her diaper, etc. I feel like he's getting the short end of the stick and that every time we play I end up cutting it short because there's always something else that needs to be done. I try to put off the stuff that can wait (laundry, dishes etc) but it seems like just keeping them fed and dressed and nursed and napped takes all day! Then DH comes home at night to a mess and says in an accusing tone "what did you do all day?? This place is a mess!"


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

First, let me just say I am so grateful to be a SAHM, but...

I know what you mean. My DH often asks me when he gets home "Didn't you have time to do this?" or "Didn't you have time to do that?"--Being a new wife, a new mom, and having to take care of his dog all day is about all I can handle. Never knew it was possible to do so much laundry--and I only have one child! What really gets me is when I complain that I never have any time to myself and DH says "We'll I watched the baby while you got to make dinner." Ah, yes...making dinner...it's just the way I like to spend my time. irked:


----------



## nikisager (Oct 25, 2005)

yep, cook, clean, laundry and drive!!!


----------



## DuckyTate (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikisager*
yep, cook, clean, laundry and drive!!!

















:


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Well, for me it's cook,clean, laundry, drive, and work. But I totally get where you're coming from. My DH is distinctly unhelpful about everything.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

Another mama chiming in to say, it's all about:

cook, clean, laundry, drive and work...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Cook, clean, laundry, grocery shopping, putting groceries away, driving to various appointments, "feeding" the car, dealing with the car's boo-boos (such as flat tires) um, did I miss anything?

It's like pulling teeth to get my girls to help me with the housework- but they're old enough to do dishes and laundry and I NEED their help!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I've heard other moms on here say that www.motivatedmoms.com was helpful to them with getting the house stuff in order. I haven't tried it, though I keep meaning to.


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah. Luckily my DH doesn't nag about mess. I don't clean so much anymore. So it's messy. My kids are young for only so long. I can clean in a few years.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
Cook, clean, laundry, grocery shopping, putting groceries away, driving to various appointments, "feeding" the car, dealing with the car's boo-boos (such as flat tires) um, did I miss anything?

Don't forget 'dispensing snacks.' Sometimes I feel like that's all I do, all day!


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

I say that I am a gerbil on a wheel, it goes around and around but I never freaking get anywhere!







: I do feel like this at times because I don't get out enough. So I then try to go and do something just for me. See a matinee with a friend, go out for coffee, spend a few hours in the library. Then I feel refreshed to get back on the wheel


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes, I feel like this every single day. I work full time and when I get off, I fight traffic, and come home and continue working.

Work, Cook (I hate the question "What's for dinner" because it requires you to *think*)







: , Clean, Baths,

It seems like my home is borderline health hazard because I can NEVER stay on top of things.

I really hope it gets better as they are older. That way I can say "DS, go take a bath" "DS please put your dinner dishes in the sink after you are done eating." "DS, please clean up your room"

When can I say these things, what Age 10?


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

You are not alone, mama!


----------



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

Omg. do you all have my life? I swear that cooking, cleaning and laundry are going to be the death of me. Add homeschooling to the list as well, which I enjoy, but sometimes at the expense of, well...the cooking cleaning and laundry!


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

I always say that I "just work here", sometimes I do feel like that. Haven't seen a paycheque lately, though...


----------



## newmomtoteen (May 1, 2006)

hi this is yet another mom at work. I just wanted to sat that I have used the motivatedmoms.com site and it is wonderful. It just gives you an idea of what to handle during your day.


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

I feel like if I just didn't have to deal with cooking I might be able to get something done! I clean all morning while ds is at preschool, then I have to make lunch. While I'm making lunch, ds destroys the living room and/or playroom. Then I have to clean up the mess from lunch and before ya know it it's time for dinner! So then I cook dinner and ds and dh mess up the rest of the house. And then i have to clean up the mess from dinner. Throw in laundry, vacuuming, and bathroom cleaning and there's hardly time for anything else. And now I know when my baby is born (come on baby!) it's going to throw everything for a loop and make everything even harder. UGH. I may just have to hire a cleaning service for a month or two. Not sure how much that costs, but I'm willing to sacrifice some to save my sanity.


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

My dh does a lot, and I still feel like this. Don't forget paying bills, balancing the checkbook. Annoying, that after you have a baby the electric company still wants to get paid


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

Cooking, cleaning, laundry, FLOORS! My floors are crazy dirty, with a yellow lab and a backyard mud pit. I mop the floor every day and it is still filthy. I wish someone would just clean my floor every day.


----------



## GranoLLLy-girl (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's a tip mamas (with DHs who make comments)--I have separate laundry baskets: one for the kids' clothes...one for the "house" clothes (that would be my clothes and underwear and socks for DH)....and the last laundry basket is for his clothes for work/office (they need a little more special care than my shorts, t-shirts, etc.)---whenever DH gives me ANY grief about anything--I continue to wash the kids' clothes and my clothes, but conveniently "forget" his office clothes (button-down shirts, dress pants)--yes....it's passive agressive. But it sure as heck gets the point across that I am a busy person. And he usually makes the connection just about the time his favorite late night show is on and he suddenly realizes he'd better to some laundry or go to work naked.








When he starts "behaving" again (refraining from comments, etc.), his laundry gets done. So it's a matter of checks and balances---and keeping him in line.
Don't have enough storage room for different laundry baskets? No problem, just sort and return his to the basket. He'll figure it out.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, and help wash hands, brush teeth, change dirty clothes, wipe faces, wipe poopy bums. But I would rather be SAHM and do all that, then go back to work. It's harder work than when I worked, but so worth the little smiles, hugs and kisses, sticks, rocks and flowers I recive as presents everyday. I wish all moms could stay at home.


----------



## saintmom (Aug 19, 2003)

OMG! Theres more to life than cooking and cleaning?Sorry to sound cynical,but yep burnout happens.
I started selling baked goods at a farmers market to get out once a week.
The first week I came home dh had a migraine and the house was a wreck,but I think its good for them







Besides I get a few hours adult conversation


----------

